# Photo Contest: Enter Here!!



## Melissa

Since Sweet Aero won the last photo contest, we have talked it over and we didnt want to go with a "typical" winter or holiday theme. Sorry guys. But its still kinda winter-y. But we thought a New Years Theme! YAY!!!

Not sure if we have to wait but can we enter this one?

The first 10 to post here will be entered. Once the voting has started, you cannot change your photo. Person with most votes after 2 weeks voting period wins! 

Good luck!


----------



## iamdbf

A new years contest? nice twist. Jade's yamika will have to wait till Winter of next year. (It is this hat thing u wear on Chunukkah, in case u don't kno. I jewish, so why can't Jade be? lol)
Anyways, this will involve some hard thinking. What to do for the pic... hmmm...


----------



## r_k_chic47

*searches for mini party hats* This will not be easy...
maybe I could put pepper next to a glass of wine? lol. I'm not quite sure what things could go with new years, but it's a good, unique idea!


----------



## LizardGirl

We have no wine glasses in the house, and I'm not about to set off fireworks in the background! :lol:


----------



## Vortex

awww, i miss my daisy may.. this would have been fun to do with her.


----------



## Alicat42

This sounds so cool! I've never done anything like this before! Just a question though, I'm still new at this updated site navigation thing and am wondering where and how to enter? 
Is it using your gallery/album? I'm afraid I'm not too technical savy for those yet haha though I've tried...I can't figure out how to add a picture.


----------



## LizardGirl

Nope, just attach the picture to your post in this thread. That way it is easy for everyone to view the entrants.


----------



## Melissa

I got my inspirations from a pic I took last year..

Hedgietini!

Here is Rosa(I did not name him.)


----------



## LizardGirl

Aha, I was going to do the same thing, but I don't have any glasses! :lol:


----------



## Melissa

Beat you by almost a year! *neener neener*

http://hogblog.livejournal.com/

Posted it in my hogblog back in Feb. But I did it I think early Jan. LOL

I should really update the darned thing!


----------



## Tan

This is Cosmo. The pic is a few months old but I think he looks like he is boogying away on New Years eve! :lol:


----------



## r_k_chic47

Awwwww, he's adorable!


----------



## Alicat42

Haha! Thats sooo cute! I love the look, like 'mom, why did you put me in a glass?' :lol: And congrats, I mean having hedgies sit still long enough to snap a shot, let alone getting them to sit there while you get your camera up is hard! Either you're super quick with the snap shots or you've got hedgie pose skillz up your sleeve!


----------



## r_k_chic47

Here's Pepper with his confetties 









Par-tayyyy!


----------



## Alicat42

This is Luna! We had to re-do our christmas tree, so while the lights and bulbs were off I figured I could snap something and hope it worked. It took a good 15 minutes even after the bulbs and lights were piled haha she didn't like the bulbs. I dont know if it was her reflection (doubt it) or the noise they made when she bumped them :lol:[attachment=0:2ab1uxfc]p2.JPG[/attachment:2ab1uxfc][attachment=1:2ab1uxfc]p1.JPG[/attachment:2ab1uxfc]


----------



## LizardGirl

How cute! She looks like a little toy, perfectly posed. Hee hee! :lol:


----------



## sebian

LizardGirl said:


> How cute! She looks like a little toy, perfectly posed. Hee hee! :lol:


Hehe she does! I would like to squeeze her until she squeeks she's so adorable! :lol: :lol:


----------



## sagesmommy

omg that Luna is so cute! That is such a good picture! And i love the name, Sage was going to be Luna until i saw her


----------



## Melissa

Alicat42 said:


> Haha! Thats sooo cute! I love the look, like 'mom, why did you put me in a glass?' :lol: And congrats, I mean having hedgies sit still long enough to snap a shot, let alone getting them to sit there while you get your camera up is hard! Either you're super quick with the snap shots or you've got hedgie pose skillz up your sleeve!


Rosa is one of the calmer hedgies.. Aero is super calm now that he has had his surgeries and cant see.. The others are a bit spazstic. But I have gotten some pretty great pictures of the gang.

Alicat-Which are you using for the photo contest? Those are both GREAT pictures! I love the first one!


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies

WoW! It's going to be tough for anyone to beat LUNA's pictures.
*Alicat42* just raised the bar, really high!


----------



## r_k_chic47

Yeah, that's like the PERFECT new years eve photo. It's so serene :roll:


----------



## iamdbf

PixiesExoticHedgies said:


> WoW! It's going to be tough for anyone to beat LUNA's pictures.
> *Alicat42* just raised the bar, really high!


I kno! Fantastic pic! I was about to take a simple wine glass shot, with Jade hanging on the edge by her two front feet, but now I may have to take some time... How many entries left?

Btw, I think ppl with two or more pics should choose their fav.


----------



## Melissa

iamdbf said:


> PixiesExoticHedgies said:
> 
> 
> 
> WoW! It's going to be tough for anyone to beat LUNA's pictures.
> *Alicat42* just raised the bar, really high!
> 
> 
> 
> I kno! Fantastic pic! I was about to take a simple wine glass shot, with Jade hanging on the edge by her two front feet, but now I may have to take some time... How many entries left?
> 
> *Btw, I think ppl with two or more pics should choose their fav*.
Click to expand...

Thats why I asked which she was using. You can only have one entry.


----------



## KASeNIK

the pic of luna could be regarded as art! great pics ya'll!!


----------



## Alicat42

> Alicat-Which are you using for the photo contest? Those are both GREAT pictures! I love the first one!


Sorry, I was out on christmas duties for a few days. BUT I also like the first picture. The second picture is cute with her sitting on her bum but the first ones got a great expression hahaha 
I'll submit the first one.

I love the picture of Cosmo!!! He's so little! And his little face, its soo adorable. He's cute and he knows it haha


----------



## Tan

Well thats it I think, the winner has posted, LUNA needs to win as those pics are just fantastic. Cosmo would happily stand aside for her, I think he fancies her tbh :lol: , but honestly you got the most beautiful shots there and I could just see Luna being the December page in a hedgie eddition callender. Very pretty indeed.


----------



## numothehedgehog

Numos entry !


----------



## sebian

Numo's face!!!!!

How exciting! :lol: 

He's uber cute


----------



## LizardGirl

Numo's like, "Haha mom, ya missed some!" lick lick lick :lol:


----------



## numothehedgehog

LizardGirl said:


> Numo's like, "Haha mom, ya missed some!" lick lick lick :lol:


Haha Numo the hardcore party hog!


----------



## LizardGirl

Alright everyone, we need to get this contest moving. If you are going to enter, please do it soon. Voting will begin shortly.


----------



## Melissa

I know I came up with the theme this time around because we won last time but can we enter this time?


----------



## LizardGirl

Yes, it doesn't look like we'll have any more entries. Go ahead and enter.  

I'd prefer to have voting finish before February. I'll start the voting poll on the 17th of this month.

If you have a picture to submit, please do so!


----------



## shetland

This will be soooo hard-all the entries are just wonderful!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iamdbf

I just got back from vacation. can i still submit???


----------



## LizardGirl

Yes, I said it needs to be in by the 17th.


----------



## casemac

This was a hard shot to get!
This is Sneezy, new years eve!


----------



## sebian

hehehehehehehehehe

that nose is super cute


----------



## shetland

Sneezy looks so cute! The decision gets harder and harder.


----------



## Alicat42

Aww!!!! Thats such a great pic!! Thats a classic, plus the monochrome color! I love it!!! 
What did you use to make the 2009??


----------



## casemac

HAHAHA foil! i made him a crown out of foil! I win the dork award!


----------



## iamdbf

casemac said:


> HAHAHA foil! i made him a crown out of foil! I win the dork award!


so... u win a chess trophy then? haha. jk. jk.


----------

